# How often do you replace your bath mats?



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

We have two in our master bath and one in the boys bathroom - both about a year old. I wash them once a week or once every two weeks, whenever I do towels. I was wondering if there is any bacteria cause for concern to replace them yearly? It's not a huge expense, so I don't mind. Just curious as to what other people do.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I'm not sure what is the average length of time to have a bathmat, but ours has been around 3 years. It is 100% cotton and I wash it in hot water with vinegar and dry on high heat. It still looks nearly new and comes out smelling fresh, so I'm not about to toss it even though it wouldn't be too expensive to replace.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a cotton rug from target in our bathroom, I wash it when it's dirty, It's a year old, and I wouldn't consider tossing it and replacing it until it's tattered and gross. I would consider relocating it to a less... important position (like right by the outside door or something) in a few years if it gets terribly messed up but not bad enough to throw away.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

We have had a couple of our bathmat sets for about 7 years now. We wash them frequently and they have held up well.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

last night I threw one away that got puked on by the kid, but other than that I usually wash and keep for 2-3 years.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

...


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We're moving soon, nad I'm thinking of splurging on new ones. But just as a splurge, not as a "have to". They are at least 5 years old (when we moved here). Probably older, but I can't remember.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

I just replaced mine, it was at least 10 years old and orginally came from IKEA.
I didn't wash it every week, maybe more like once a month or as needed.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I just replace them when they absolutely are no longer for this world, i.e. ratty and worn. I wash them weekly and dry them on the clothesline. I'm a firm believer in outdoor drying when the weather permits it--very sanitizing!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denvergirlie* 
I just replaced mine, it was at least 10 years old and orginally came from IKEA.
I didn't wash it every week, maybe more like once a month or as needed.

This is us. Our IKEA ones are only 2 yrs old, and washed approximately once a month. I have older ones that still get put into occasional use, and they get tossed when they start to fall apart in the dryer.

(although I come from a family that would use it in the garage to collect grease under a tractor or something like that before it got tossed.)


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 

(although I come from a family that would use it in the garage to collect grease under a tractor or something like that before it got tossed.)

LOL, this is us too. In fact the 10 year old IKEA one is currently in the garage. We live on a dirt road and come winter time, dig out 3 -4 cars on average a year of those that don't make it up our road. So mats like this get used to help with traction in the winter time, as well as general dirty duties, etc.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denvergirlie* 
I just replaced mine, it was at least 10 years old and orginally came from IKEA.
I didn't wash it every week, maybe more like once a month or as needed.

ummm ours are washed more like every... 6 months?







The washer at both our previous place and our current place could in no way handle them (they aren't the towel bath mats they are the rug type) so we have to take them elsewhere. (mom's or a laundromat)


----------

